# Getting Asked for Directions



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

The next 10 times someone asks for directional assistance, I am not going to preface or end my sentence with "I think", "I'm not positive, but", "Uhh", or any other speculative or time-buying utterances. Instead, I am going to take a deep breath and tell them exactly where to go.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Way to go. I think its fun getting asked for directions.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

I hate being asked. I usually dont know so I tell them to go that way.. and if i do know I tell the directions awkwardly, like i will be "wat your gonna do is make dat left turn and make another left turn and keep goin down the highway till u reach the second red light,"


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

when I get asked for directions, I know exactly how to get to where they are asking. But my SA causes racing thoughts in social situations and I can't focus on what I want to say. So I will say "ya I know how to get there", and then I will start to explain and then I start to panic and then I start to not make sense, and then the person just looks at me like "Uh...ok"? And then I awkwardly make up an excuse like oh nvm I forgot, and then I walk away red faced.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry team, but if I have to give someone wrong directions, so be it. The accuracy part will come later.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Tell me how do I get to Canada from Australia?


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

You take a taxi to Melbourne's airport and then a plane from Melbourne to Vancouver. Remember your passport and ID, and don't pack anything that may be illegal.

Phew, 1 down, 9 to go. Although I can't help but feel like this is cheating.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

The last time someone asked me for directions (to the park), I told them to go the wrong way (it didn't occur to me that they'd need the car park, even though they were in a car) and then when I realised, I ran and hid so they wouldn't see me while they were going back >_>


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Grimsey said:


> You take a taxi to Melbourne's airport and then a plane from Melbourne to Vancouver. Remember your passport and ID, and don't pack anything that may be illegal.
> 
> Phew, 1 down, 9 to go. Although I can't help but feel like this is cheating.


Maybe that was just a warmup. I just found out that (since I'm on the other side of Australia) I'm about 3400km from melbourne airport and the taxi fare would be over $5000.:teeth

I've not been asked for directions many times. I remember a lady asked me how long a walk it was to the shopping centre that I had just come from. I said something like, "It's 15 minutes? Or at least 10 minutes?"


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

I simply pretend I don't speak English.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Someone asked me where a bar was today. I said "It's right there." Success! 2/10



> The last time someone asked me for directions (to the park), I told them to go the wrong way (it didn't occur to me that they'd need the car park, even though they were in a car) and then when I realised, I ran and hid so they wouldn't see me while they were going back >_>


The day before I made this goal, a nice little old lady asked me for direction train directions to the place I was headed. I bluntly told her "NO", as if she had asked for one of my kidneys. After that I hid away in a different car and waited a long time until she had left the train. So ridiculous.



> Maybe that was just a warmup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Five thousand dollaree-doos!?



> I simply pretend I don't speak English.


I suppose telling people where to go in German wouldn't technically violate the rules.


----------

